
An OpenAPI compliance Proxy that ensures your data matches your swagger.json - realPubkey
https://github.com/EXXETA/openapi-cop
======
TheSpiciestDev
I've had problems recently with the "api-spec-converter" package and
vulnerability scans. While there is an active discussion[0], I don't know how
I feel when a lot of the package's dependencies haven't been updated in months
or years.

Your project realPubkey, nonetheless, looks great. I do wonder if
AWS/Azure/GCP already provide such a service?

[0] [https://github.com/APIs-guru/raml-to-
swagger/issues/14](https://github.com/APIs-guru/raml-to-swagger/issues/14)

